# artistic research for for Honest John



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John is coming to visit, so I set out a bait station to get some reference pictures for model making and painting. 

Might have to take John out there so he can paint from Live models. 

Check out the claws on that first bear. 

Currently we have 5 different brown bears on the bait, and about 2400 pictures...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Thought HJ wanted models w/ numbers?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you making HJ the bait for some close ups???


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bear Season going to be open when I'm there???? I haven't had a new mount for a while now. Money went towards the new machine!!! I'm due. Lead the way - I'm following at a "reasonable" distance behind you.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Scott you keep your bears in good shape,good looking coats on them. Does your feed station bring in any other animals?
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Scott you keep your bears in good shape,good looking coats on them. Does your feed station bring in any other animals?
> Herb


Raven stop by Herb, and sometimes when the Griz are done a Black bear will wonder in.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So we saw our first live grizzly bear in Denali NPF last moth and can tell you they can move way faster then you'd think. On the train between the last port and McKinley Lodge we saw a very nice black bear. Well I assume he was nice but then there was a train between us and him.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well that is a bummer. I was hoping for Bigfoot. Best change bait, maybe some Playboys, and a six pack of Bud.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

sreilly said:


> So we saw our first live grizzly bear in Denali NPF last moth and can tell you they can move way faster then you'd think. On the train between the last port and McKinley Lodge we saw a very nice black bear. Well I assume he was nice but then there was a train between us and him.


Well you went right past our little gallery, as we are on the tracks to Denali.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

sreilly said:


> .......and can tell you they can move way faster then you'd think. ....



I had read they can run down a deer, so if I go to bear country, I am wearing my Nikes......:grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> I had read they can run down a deer, so if I go to bear country, I am wearing my Nikes......:grin:


the generally accepted plan up here is to take a 22 caliber hand gun with you. than if a bear attacks you shoot your buddy in the knee.. and run.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Scottart said:


> Well you went right past our little gallery, as we are on the tracks to Denali.


Sorry, did we run you over> Too bad it isn't a scheduled stop. It's not like they move that train too fast.......sorry we missed you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Scottart said:


> the generally accepted plan up here is to take a 22 caliber hand gun with you. than if a bear attacks you shoot your buddy in the knee.. and run.


LOL:grin:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

sreilly said:


> Sorry, did we run you over> Too bad it isn't a scheduled stop. It's not like they move that train too fast.......sorry we missed you.


so the tracks are about 400 yards behind the gallery... and yes, you have to jump off the moving train if you want off in Willow.. Glad you had a good trip. it is an amazing place.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

THIS THE LAW OF THE LAND...
and the answer to the age old question...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the neighbors...

..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott says we just have to throw our paintbrushes at them and they'll go away!!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Scottart said:


> the generally accepted plan up here is to take a 22 caliber hand gun with you. than if a bear attacks you shoot your buddy in the knee.. and run.


That's not even funny......I'm laughing my a-- off. But be careful where you shoot me in the knees because both are titanium and it may just ricochet hitting yourself worse. Just a word of caution. That, and I never carry anything that small:grin:


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> THIS THE LAW OF THE LAND...
> and the answer to the age old question...
> 
> .


Now that's sad and funny at the same time........I'm confused


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott says we just have to throw our paintbrushes at them and they'll go away!!


my paint brush when I go there is a 454 Cas.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I understand you have a major bear problem up there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sreilly said:


> ........I'm confused


a bear does what in the woods???


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> a bear does what in the woods???


Ill get pictures for you next time im in there Stick


----------

